# oakland animal shelter, horrible service.



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

So yesterday we get home and find a tiny pitbull, light brown coat whiteish blackish face with some war wounds. Nothing drastic, but some. Skinny too, like starving. So I whistle and it comes over. My gf asks me to bring him inside to feed him so we do. Super nice dog very friendly but also scared. 
We keep him withus over night and take him to the Oakland animal shelter, thinking hopefully it belongs to someone who loves him and wants him back. (We lost a dog once) so my gf walks in with it and the question her like routine then they shove a needle in his mouth, without any second thought, so the dog yelps from pain and no not got agrresive and not not tried to bite anyone, just yelped from the suprise and the poke. Then the person straps him down with a green rope like if he was a cow...... the dog is about 20 pounds... wtf! Horrible, I will never take another dog there, incredible. I know they deal with a lot of dogs but **** the dog ain't bit nobody nor ate anyones food. And by the way this person is part of the oakland police department, so it ain't just some minimum wage teenager that wants his check.... 
Hope this helps someone avoid this horrible service, and maybe someone else will treat "buddy" better. Yeah we named him buddy.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

If only we could put the people in the pound rather then the dog and tell them they have 2 weeks for someone to adopt them or theyll be put to sleep.That was mean, but it did make me smile.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

WHY would they do that! I work at a shelter and that is no way to treat an animal. And why a needle in the mouth?!? Sorry mean people make me mad!!!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Unfortunately this is their job and staying emotionally detached from the animals sometimes makes people detached from the world... They do have to be this way sometimes simply because their job would drive them nuts otherwise... It sounds harsh I know but that is the way it is sometimes... I personally would have kept and fostered the dog and tried to find the owner myself but then again I volunteer at the shelter here and wouldn't put a dog on purpose no matter what breed


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Unfortunately this is their job and staying emotionally detached from the animals sometimes makes people detached from the world... They do have to be this way sometimes simply because their job would drive them nuts otherwise... It sounds harsh I know but that is the way it is sometimes... I personally would have kept and fostered the dog and tried to find the owner myself but then again I volunteer at the shelter here and wouldn't put a dog on purpose no matter what breed


I work at a shelter and we have never put a needle in a dogs mouth or strapped them down for no reason. So I have a very hard time understanding the purpose behind it?


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I couldnt tell you the purpose as I was not there... All I am commenting on is the "cold" attitude they received. This is why I never take a found dog to the shelter... I try to find the owner myself and if the owner is not found in a couple weeks I will place them in a home myself after I spay/neuter them and get them up to date on shots.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

That is so sad. Where I work people get a warm welcome and we do all we can to help. Those people need a wake up call... The staff and I, at my shelter work there because we love animals. And we treat them with respect and kindness not as a thing as this poor pup was. Makes me angry, I wish there were more shelters like ours.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Unfortunately this are not more shelters like that. Before we moved here I lived in Las Vegas and fostered there. I also volunteered at the animal shelter and let me tell you the bigger the city the more separated from the animals they are. When your job is only to take care of the animals until it is their time to be killed that can really get to someone mentally. I know there everytime I found out I was spending time with a dog on their last day I cried my eyes out and eventually I paid the money to break the ones out that I knew I could place in good homes and placed them myself. It is a sad business to be in and the unfortunate thing is there would a lesser need for them if society would take some responsibility and man up...


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Well said.


----------

